# Higdon stackable FB



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I just ordered a dozen directly from Higdon decoys...they run a promotion,free shipping anywhere in USA.Are they good?How do they compare to regular Full body?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

You will be happy with them, they work good. Only bad thing thing is they utilize a stake for the motion, once the ground freezes you are out of luck, unless you drill them in with a cordless drill. Not messing with stakes in the frozen ground is what makes Decoy Dancers so appealing...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am going to get some. I've seen them in videos and they look really good.


----------



## greenheadIL (Oct 1, 2002)

Do they really ship free to anywhere in the US?? I was thinking about getting some and hell if they ship for free I'll go right through them. :beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

greenheadIL...your too late,the promotion was in may :roll:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Didn't amount to much anyway. They raised their prices prior to offering the free shipping. At least they took off other sales or whatever.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

prices on stackables motion are still the same 189$/dozens...i agree about the full body,they were 73.99 and no they are 79.99...they worth the prices tag on em...shipping saved me 15$...cost me about 40 to ship to canada...i hope not have to deal with brokers or some misc fee that can come with the box like it have happened many times in the past...


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I havent received my decoys yet...it ordered 25 may and nothing came from the post...so i have send an e-mail to know if my decoys are on their way!!!And the answer is no!!!The guys at Higdon told me that they have mixed my order with the Backorder pile......My coys should ship this morning!!!At that point i hope to have them for christmas!!!That sucks!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. I've had great service with Higdon and from my experience this would be an isolated incident.

Good thing is, that this happens over the summer and not the fall. 8)


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah...im like a little kid,i want my new toys for yesterday :lol: I cant wait to have them in hand...


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

They work great, puts a lot of motion in a spread of full bodies.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I've received my decoys this morning...they look good!!!im not sure if they will stay on the stake in high winds!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

So I was just wondering how to mix these in with the rest of the spread. I bought 4 dozen last fall and tried putting a bunch here and a bunch over on the other side. Both spots were on the downwind side of the spread. Should a guy just mix them throughout the spread. I have bigfoots and outlaws, and 1 dozen hardcores, the birds seemed to work the corners of the spread quite a bit. I would say about half the time it would happen. Just wondering if there are any tips on that. Maybe the pocket was too small?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing wrong with spreading the movement out. Let them look all over, not just at a few.

If they're working the corners and not finishing, they're seeing something. Move the shooters/blinds out, or maybe spread the decoys out to force them over your shooters (on the downwind middle...or downwind sides).

My .02


----------

